# Hey Mike Sherman!



## dpm (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.motogpnews.com/images/news267.jpg


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2007)

The ex-Packers coach? Or this guy?


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2007)

Hopkins is a madman.


----------



## dpm (Jun 13, 2007)

The luthier. This guy is John Hopkins, and he has a big set of balls.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2007)

This is still the best, imo.

YouTube - Max Biaggi Wheelie


----------



## dpm (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, but that wasn't deliberate.

Marco Melandri counters with this


----------



## msherman (Jun 30, 2007)

Man.....how did I miss this thread???? 
I don`t feel tardy

An old pic from Limerock Park on my NSR 250


----------



## msherman (Jun 30, 2007)

This was taken on the cool down lap in turn 9 @ Louden. This was my most memorable win on my Honda RS125.
I was 8th on the starting grid and my bike sputtered off the line (fat jetting that day). By the time I got the bike cleaned out, I watched the last of the pack entering turn one. I was so pissed off, I rode like the package store was closing in 10 minutes (gotta have beer) and won the race.
It was a 8 lap sprint race, and I passed 43 riders in the process.
I finished 11 seconds in front of the 2nd place rider.

I have the race on video, but I don`t know how to upload to youtube


----------



## dpm (Jun 30, 2007)

way cool, love the HOE helmet

How did the recent race trip go?


----------



## msherman (Jun 30, 2007)

dpm said:


> way cool, love the HOE helmet
> 
> How did the recent race trip go?



Never made it....we had driving rain for 5 strait days, so I canned it. 

It`s good to see Hopkins getting better results,. I remember the kid showing up at some of the events with an RS125 when he was 14 years old, and he was quite fast. He and Ben Spies (AMA Superbike Champ) had great 125 battles.
At that age, both kids were destined for turning Pro.

I`d really like to see Ben Spies & Matt Mladin have Moto-GP rides. They deserve it


----------

